# lactulose



## bump14 (Nov 17, 2008)

Can anyone help me?  I am just over 4 wks preg, but constipated    at the minute.  Is lactulose safe to take?
Many thanks,
Bump


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Perfectly safe to take in pregnancy (it acts locally in the bowel and isn't absorbed into the body). Try 10mls twice a day but you do have to drink plenty water for it to be effective (at least usual recommended 8 glasses per day)

Hope it helps   
Maz x


----------

